# Alternatives to Fumagilin-B for nosema?



## david logue (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know about thymol but I used femagilin-b and honey b heathy in the spring and in the fall and my hive got it any way. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Menthol works and it is all natural!


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Menthol crystals are manufactured in a chemical plant.


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

i use thymol and food grade mineral oil in a fogger for mites and i dont have any problems with nosema


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

When I look up thymol, it seems to have some toxicity warnings associated with it. Not so for the essential oil however.

Someone had mentioned putting fresh thyme leaves in a smoker to increase their mite drops. That's why I looked it up.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Feeding anything will clear up Nosema about as well as anything else.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnosema.htm


----------



## MRADAMS (Mar 7, 2010)

Nozevit is a good alternative to fumagillin.All natural tree oils.Proven to work well. Used a lot here in Europe.


----------

